# Butuan



## Tomshy (Apr 19, 2016)

So, met a wonderful girl on line and its time to visit next month. She stays in Butuan What can I expect guys. I am 52, keep fit, do like a drink sometimes, will be staying 3 weeks probably at her home which is basic but I am well travelled. Been searching online but not too much and rather have advice from people actually there. Main concern is kidnapping????? Is that likely?. She seems a good girl, never asked for money as works but does have a 4 year old kid. Just some pointers guys please....oh, if we do click on meeting then probable marriage and I would be looking to live there. Am from UK get a small pension at present of 600 quid a month but have savings. Ideally any business. Lived in Thailand so have knowledge of the hanger ons etc can I work once have 13a visa, are there many expats there...searched on here but not too much info except a recent post by Malcolm


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

That's Mindanao ... have you checked or are you aware of the many warnings to this part of the Philippines? I've mentioned this to others from the European community and they say "What Warning's" I have nothing other than that, hopefully others can comment and give a more positive note. Most of the abductions that I have remembered since being here 2010 are British, Australian and Chinese, indian nationals, currently there are 3 hostages that within one month if a ransom is not paid will be beheaded.

Here's the warning's that I have been reading since I was active duty in the Navy 1991 https://travel.state.gov/content/passports/en/alertswarnings/philippines-travel-warning.html

And if the relationship turns serious does she have a husband and is she divorced? Divorce isn't always granted they have some stiff marital rules and what about her child, if she isn't divorced and you get caught in a compromising situation or the husband gets angry things could turn ugly for you.


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

Tomshy said:


> does have a 4 year old kid


Has a child. Is she married but separated? If unsure, you may want to obtain a CENOMAR (Certificate of Non-Marriage) to find out. 

https://nsohelpline.com/order-now

You can do this online or go to the nearest NSO when you arrive.

Q: Can someone request for an NSO Certificate that belongs to another person?

A: Yes. But the requestor should be an immediate family member of the document holder for Birth Certificates. *Since Marriage Certificates, Death Certificates and CENOMARs or Certificate of No Marriage are considered as public documents, anyone may request these documents. 
*


----------



## Tomshy (Apr 19, 2016)

Thanks guys, she has assured me she wasn't married and the Father is nowhere to be seen. Yes as its Mindanao, UK Gov warns against travel there, that is one of my major concerns. As a holiday probably OK but if living there obviously will become local knowledge a foreigner is in town, and I quite like my head attached to my neck


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

lived in that area and loved it. wouldnt go back with a family.


----------



## Tomshy (Apr 19, 2016)

lefties43332 said:


> lived in that area and loved it. wouldnt go back with a family.


Can ask why, and what did you love about it, when were you there


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Tomshy said:


> Can ask why, and what did you love about it, when were you there


i loved the pristine sea life in the south china sea
,good people and food. I would not take my family there as to be a target as stated in all the warnings. Mindanao is also notorious for social climbers......its a muslim type thing...be careful of women looking for the 4 m's


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

I have lived here in the Philippines for many years and like the others that have responded to your post; safety is the primary concern in any 3rd world country. Mindanao especially is a place that many people go but the dangers are there - both seen and unseen. My home country, the United States seems to always keep it's citizens updated on travel safety Check the US Embassy Site and see the many advisories and warnings for Mindanao. 

It should be noted that area is dangerous to the point that all US Government employees must have written consent to go to or anywhere on Mindanao. There are good reasons for this.


The decision is yours but remember there is little to nothing anyone can do to help or rescue you if something happens.
The old saying comes to mind: there are a lot of fish in the see. If it were me, I would do my fishing elsewhere where I'm not likely to become the hunted.



Regards

Jet Lag


----------



## Donwarner87 (Jan 18, 2016)

600 quid = $864 USD = 38,880 pesos and no jobs for expats unless you get lucky. I don't have a lavish lifestyle by any means, but I would have a hard time taking care of a family on that. 

Watch out for the cannibals....just kidding! Just be careful. There are parts of Mindanao that are safe, but I have no plans to visit anytime soon. On the other hand I hear it is beautiful. I took a chance and it worked out for me and I don't regret it one bit.


----------



## Tomshy (Apr 19, 2016)

Thanks for all the replies guys, it seems my concern of safety is as everyone else thinks. Butuan is on the East and my girl has assured me that there isn't a problem there. Yes only 38,000 pesos a month but have savings and another pension in 2 years that will give another 20,000 or more, money isn't so much of an issue. Safety is and I forgot to ask about healthcare there, hospitols, clinics, and am I wrong that on a 13a visa I can work in a business of ours?...sorry am a newbie...


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Work on 13a Visa*



Tomshy said:


> Thanks for all the replies guys, it seems my concern of safety is as everyone else thinks. Butuan is on the East and my girl has assured me that there isn't a problem there. Yes only 38,000 pesos a month but have savings and another pension in 2 years that will give another 20,000 or more, money isn't so much of an issue. Safety is and I forgot to ask about healthcare there, hospitols, clinics, and am I wrong that on a 13a visa I can work in a business of ours?...sorry am a newbie...


Actually it sounds perfect you won't need a working Visa if you have a 13a Visa but register with SSS, BIR could be more steps but it sounds like you are working for the family. :fingerscrossed: Sounding to good to be true, but good luck.


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

Tomshy said:


> Yes as its Mindanao, UK Gov warns against travel there, that is one of my major concerns.


Main reason is Foreigners are looked upon as Infidels in many locations of Mindanao. Virtually everywhere else in The PI Foreigners are looked upon as Foreigners.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Tomshy said:


> Thanks for all the replies guys, it seems my concern of safety is as everyone else thinks. Butuan is on the East and my girl has assured me that there isn't a problem there. Yes only 38,000 pesos a month but have savings and another pension in 2 years that will give another 20,000 or more, money isn't so much of an issue. Safety is and I forgot to ask about healthcare there, hospitols, clinics, and am I wrong that on a 13a visa I can work in a business of ours?...sorry am a newbie...


Healthcare is all pay on demand. Private hospitals tend to be better, local hospitals are just somewhere to go to die. Parts of Mindanao are preceived to be safe but you will be living your life looking over your shoulder. Ok for a holiday as the family will be looking out for you. If you do marry move somewhere safer.


----------



## Ninzo (Apr 20, 2016)

*Move to Davao*

There is a safety oasis in Mindanao Islands and its the city of DAvao. You can either move there or stay in butuan with your GF.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I spent several months in Butuan. It is perfectly safe as long as you follow reasonable precautions. I rode a bicycle about 15 kms every AM for exercise and would often walk several kms through all kinds of areas for something to do while my lady was at school.

No issues at all as far as safety is concerned. Of course I did this in the day time, never at night. At night I was always either with my lady on well lit areas or driving my car. Just take normal precautions, be polite and self confident as you would do in any urban setting and you will be fine.

Had a really nice townhouse for 20k a month, could have had a small bungalow for 15k but was very small. My ladies family was in local apartment and spent 8k a month for a two bedroom.

Lots of good hospitals around, health care is not an issue as long as you have means to pay for it.


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

Tomshy said:


> Thanks guys, she has assured me she wasn't married and the Father is nowhere to be seen. Yes as its Mindanao, UK Gov warns against travel there, that is one of my major concerns. As a holiday probably OK but if living there obviously will become local knowledge a foreigner is in town, and I quite like my head attached to my neck


 I recommend having her records checked. Seriously. They all lie about being married because they know it is usually a deal breaker.


----------



## william_c (Oct 2, 2015)

Just left Butuan after a year stay with wife and extended family. Best advice is to stay home after dark and stay away from the dark corners of the city. The Robinson Mall area is good. Closer to the main bridge, leading towards Surago, in town, is not a good place after dark. However, I have never once had a problem in Butuan nor outlying areas. Suggest you blend in, be cool and polite, and you will be fine.


----------



## henry2 (Apr 25, 2016)

Tomshy said:


> So, met a wonderful girl on line and its time to visit next month. She stays in Butuan What can I expect guys. I am 52, keep fit, do like a drink sometimes, will be staying 3 weeks probably at her home which is basic but I am well travelled. Been searching online but not too much and rather have advice from people actually there. Main concern is kidnapping????? Is that likely?. She seems a good girl, never asked for money as works but does have a 4 year old kid. Just some pointers guys please....oh, if we do click on meeting then probable marriage and I would be looking to live there. Am from UK get a small pension at present of 600 quid a month but have savings. Ideally any business. Lived in Thailand so have knowledge of the hanger ons etc can I work once have 13a visa, are there many expats there...searched on here but not too much info except a recent post by Malcolm


G'day Fella.I too am seeking info not necessarily on Butuan City buy Magallans which is maybe 20/30 klm from Butuan city. Havent had any replies yet.Want to know what the housing rental costs are there and if they are half decent.


----------



## cyberfx1024 (May 21, 2015)

I have been to Butuan a few times it was ok in my book, pretty much like a major cities on the east side of Mindanao I think. I have never had any problems traversing through Northern/Eastern Mindanao at all, just stick with your girl and learn the bad areas of town. Even in my wife's town of New Bataan there are places where I am not allowed to go at night because of the Tiffs (troublemakers), my wife's area is filled with NPA as well but I still have never had a problem at all. So just go have fun with her and MEET HER FAMILY. I can not stress that enough, it is prevalent where people get married and then separated later and tell foreigners that they are not divorced. It only comes out that she was married before when it comes time to get married or start the process for a visa. 

Also please try to learn a few words in Bisaya/Cebuano which is the local language of the majority of Mindanao. I am ok in Filipino right now and can read a majority of it, but when I am in Mindanao I speak what little I know of Bisaya.


----------



## henry2 (Apr 25, 2016)

Do any members live live in Magallans, abt 20/30 klm from Butuans City. Met a Lady there on line , seems great but would like to know more.Am abt to retire there so information is valuable


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

henry2 said:


> Do any members live live in Magallans, abt 20/30 klm from Butuans City. Met a Lady there on line , seems great but would like to know more.Am abt to retire there so information is valuable


The Philippines in general is pretty good place where safety is not much of an issue. Then there is Mindanao. 

Before traveling there read This Page and also have a look at the travel warnings your government has out for that entire area. Also check the US embassy site in Manila. With all the gals in the Philippines, why in the world risk both necks? Not worth it guy. Just saying...


Jet Lag


----------



## chico2663 (Mar 19, 2016)

cousin of mine is married to a philippino. his father and mother were raised in butuan. he is in his 30's and raised in the states. they went back to visit and he was chased because they wanted to rob him. he is pure blooded. Be careful


----------

